# Mites/Lice on a mouse?



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

..................................


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

It sounds like the same sort of mites one of my mice had when he wasn't well with a respiratory infection. The mites often seem to take hold when a mouse isn't feeling 100%. You can treat the mites with "Xeno 50-mini" spot-on which you can usually get over the counter at your vets (or you can buy a whole box of pipettes online). Keep an eye on the general condition of the mouse though in case there is anything else wrong.


----------



## Teesside Hamsters (Aug 31, 2012)

While I have no experience with mice I do know that it is perfectly possible to get mites/lice on hamsters sadly, these parasites can be present in wood shavings and hay for example so do sometimes appear on rodents. 

Xeno mini as mentioned above is great, your vet will be able to give you some or you can get it online. If you are unsure of what the problem is though seeing a vet is a must  

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

..............................


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

.............................


----------



## Teesside Hamsters (Aug 31, 2012)

If you mouse has mites, I would let the breeder know just in case :-D The breeder should appreciate your effort to tell them this and should not be offended, you can explain that you dont know exactly where the parasite came from and it could be your bedding but thought youd let him know just in case. 

If they have had no direct contact with the male id hold off treating them, but if you suspect they have mites treat them. 

I wouldnt worry about the bedding and hay as there is not much you can do about it. As a guinea pig and rabbit owner I must always have hay and have never got mites from it, most people never do but it is possible and there are cases on the likes of theguineapigforum for example, and I have heard of hamsters with mites over on hamstercentral. Shavings and other bedding from natural sources can carry alsorts. If you only use small amounts at a time you can freeze it to kill of anything, or even microwave it :-D I use so much its not feasible to do that sadly.

Awww never really looked at mice before, he just looks like a syrian ham with bigger ears and a tail ... completely gorgeous!


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Eddie is gorgeous!

Yes I think if it were me, I'd treat all the mice to be sure they aren't just passing the problem round. Ask your vet for advise on dosage (depends on the weight of the mouse) and also check that Xeno is suitable for young mice as Eddie is still a baby. I'm sure I read somewhere that small pets under 16 weeks shouldn't be treated with Xeno but I can't find that info now on the boxes I have.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eddie is absolutely gorgeous!! I agree with the others, the Xeno stuff will treat the mites, but as you said it might be worth a vet visit to make sure his general health is OK. I would make sure you have a rodent savvy vet though, most vets don't have a clue when it comes to small animals!!


----------

